# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Merry Christmas All

## Bedford

Merry Christmas All, have a safe and good one. :Smilie:

----------


## watson

Carols Time almost..      
Born is the ki-ing of I -s -ra-el

----------


## Naf

Merry Christmas to all and A happy New Year.
May santa bring you lots of tools 
And as it's the holidays I'm sure there will be a lot of renovating happening, so everybody please make sure you stay safe while doing it, the last thing any family needs is someone getting injured or worse. 
STAY SAFE 
I'm starting to sound like an ohs rep. 
Nathan & family  :Wmann3:

----------

